# Bolivian ram looking greyish??



## Lonyu (May 22, 2013)

Temp 79 
pH 7.4 
GH 170 PPM 
KH 60 PPM 
ammonia 0 
Nitirites 0 
Nitrates 20 (between 5-20 then to 5 again at water change)

They are greyish.. no black just brownish grey..

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/freshwater-fish-disease/146483-bolivian-ram-issues.html

Forum that I have posted on with pics

I am at a lose for the coloreration or lack there of.. my thoughts..

GH is to high? 
PH possibly to high? 
Lighting (T8 6500k 17 watt bulb) to high?

Other then that I have no idea.. He swims around but tends to swim back and forth on the glass some.. Eats like a champ.. lol, Seems healthy enough in my mind.. been in there for roughly 3-4 weeks.. So any input would help.. And if this is normal and ok.. then tell me that too haha.. Thank you in advance..


----------



## madmikelol (May 11, 2013)

The Bolivian Ram prefers GH of 70-125 ppm, KH of 70-125 ppm, temp of 80f. They sift the sand through their gills, so a finer substrate should be added. Have you tried feeding him with color enhancing food such as Tetra Rubin or Discus bits?


----------



## Lonyu (May 22, 2013)

Yes I have been feeding them bloodworms, tetra color ehance flakes and shrimp pellets. I can certainly up the tank to 80. I have eco-complete substrate for my plants.. looking back I feel like play sand may have been a great deal better.. but changing it would possibly cause more problems then good at this point.. I would put sand on top but I here it get mixed and becomes a mess quick..


----------



## madmikelol (May 11, 2013)

Shouldn't take much time to take the gravel out and insert new sand though... It will do the fish good!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

How big are they? Juveniles are generally not very colourful, especially when they're fairly new to the tank. Give them half a year; once they grow up and mature, the males start to develop very nice colouration and finnage. From your post, it also seems that you only have a single ram? How big is the tank? If it's 20g or larger, I would suggest getting a few more. I find that they're a lot more colourful and interesting in larger groups.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Are these guys really hard to keep? We just swapped our 10 for a 20 and want to get some rams. We would love electric blue's but they are expensive and we are usure of spending that kind of coin on a fish just yet. Anyway we are looking at german blue's or the bolivian's. reading around some say the bolivians are hardier, and easier to keep, for a ram. Supposedly all rams are hard to keep?


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I like your gravel color .. typically fish color up really nice in dark gravel ... I have PFS which is a light color and the colorful fish from LPS soon go dull when they hit my tank , im pretty sure its the bright lights and light gravel washes out their color... I'd stick with Bolivian Rams , unless you can get some WILD rams .. I've heard German Blue Rams never live for more than a year ... they typically get velvet and fungus and die a slow death . WILD rams you treat like Discus and really give them TLC and they will do just fine... .I've never had them , I was just told this not long ago. Good luck


----------

